# Ferret Update Thread!



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

Thanks for the update. Simply marvelous how their activity level changes.


----------



## tirediron

w00t!  I missed Ferretcam!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

Is it growing longer?? lol it's not a ball.


----------



## pixmedic

vintagesnaps said:


> Is it growing longer?? lol it's not a ball.


It does get longer sometimes, yes


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it growing longer?? lol it's not a ball.
> 
> 
> 
> It does get longer sometimes, yes
Click to expand...


D'oh!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Talk.  To.  The.  Paw.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Ferret's gots eyes??????


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, why do we need a specific thread going about the ferret ... now it is just going to be ferret vs rock again.


----------



## jcdeboever

My dog came to the PC screen and got excited. He wants to see your babys and wrestle with them


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Advanced Photo

I can smell them from here.


----------



## pixmedic

Advanced Photo said:


> I can smell them from here.


Ferret sheen works wonders


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Advanced Photo

pixmedic said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell them from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ferret sheen works wonders
Click to expand...

It's the anal scent sacs that get to me, it's internal not external.
They are very cute at a distance though.


----------



## pixmedic

Advanced Photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell them from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ferret sheen works wonders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the anal scent sacs that get to me, it's internal not external.
> They are very cute at a distance though.
Click to expand...

Not familiar with pet ferrets?
Those are removed before they hit the pet stores.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Too bad the smell isn't   lol Even the ones in the pet stores reek to high heaven and I have to avoid that area. Some people are not bothered and you must be one of those lucky ones.


----------



## pixmedic

No, we just keep our cage and ferrets clean


----------



## Advanced Photo

Either the odor bothers you or it doesn't. It bothers me and my wife unfortunately. It must not bother you the same way.
Great pics, by the way.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


Hey... the white one's not a ferret!  I can tell; he's awake!


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... the white one's not a ferret!  I can tell; he's awake!
Click to expand...

The white one is ferret 2.0.  It's what happens when you update the firmware

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

I think they are old enough for coffee (it won't stunt their growth). Maybe a cup-o-Joe in the morn would get them going.


----------



## pjaye

Well, that just made my day a whole lot better.


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


Annoyed Ferret says, "Go point that stupid thing at someone else, wouldja?"


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


Well... at least we now know the source of inspiration for Pizza Hut's boneless chicken wings...


----------



## Peeb

I don't mean to disrespect your models at all, but some of them are not entirely attractive.

Some even look a bit like .... ferrets.  

Sorry, just constructive criticism.  Maybe use different angles or work with attire and makeup???


----------



## snowbear

Better put them back in the cage -- they're getting a bit hyper.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

Whatcha lookin' at? I'm not doin' anything, I'm not the one with my head under the couch...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

I think someone has some ferrets!


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> I think someone has some ferrets!



And someone else (me) wants some!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Belleh!


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belleh!
Click to expand...


the fat one loves belly rubs


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Peeb

A cat or a dog may steal your heart. but only a ferret can REALLY steal .... your socks.


----------



## DarkShadow

^^ this is true,I had a ferret looked just like pixmedic ferret.Use to try to steal my socks while they where still on my feet.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

Conclusion - Pix needs a new high ISO super-camera for night photos cause clearly even just flash light is enough to trick ferrets into thinking its daytime and thus sleeptime


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaws


----------



## Peeb

PIXMEDIC: 

Come for the socks
Stay for the cat food.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

The level of daaaaaaaaaw is increasing!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Granddad

FAR too many posts to check whether or not this oldie has been posted here before ... We used to sing this song when I was a young teen and every time ferrets are mentioned this comes to mind.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## DarkShadow

Ok stop it or I  will have to get another ferret. When I had one long time ago,I asked a small mom and pop pet store to find me a baby sable pattern ferret,well the guy got me a baby alright was only like 3 or 4 weeks old  and  it cried all night long until I held it for the first week or two I think missing mom.  I always took with me to a little ice cream stand by the beach in the summer once a week for a vanilla Ice Cream,it was crazy about Ice cream.


----------



## Overread

its my understanding that most animals are crazy about ice-cream


----------



## vintagesnaps

There's entirely too much excitement in this thread.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

The ferret grew?  (and woke up)  Did you feed it after midnight?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

They keep magically moving around . . . it's like Elf on the Shelf.


----------



## pixmedic

They sleepwalk


----------



## Gary A.

I think these are all the same images ... every now and then you rotate and repost.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

You know I am just riveted to the computer waiting for your updates.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Ferret gots a hoody?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Ferret gots a hoody?


Worse.  Snuggie


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


G'way... I sleeps now.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

We need to figure out how to put in a live feed.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> We need to figure out how to put in a live feed.


This is a live feed.  They're ferrets.  It's as 'live' as they get.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

The rare two headed ferret... wow.  Better call National Geographic!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

I WANT A FERRET!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Hey it's the latest Christmas-toy sensation from Kenner...  Ball O' Ferret!


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> I WANT A FERRET!


So, use that fancy new ride of yours to haul your butt to the ferret works and GET ONE!


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT A FERRET!
> 
> 
> 
> So, use that fancy new ride of yours to haul your butt to the ferret works and GET ONE!
Click to expand...


MAYBE I WILL! (As soon as I finally get that fancy new ride of mine...but they're still looking for a hatch with a manual tranny...and I can't pick it up until Saturday anyway...and I WANT MY NEW CAR RIGHT MEOW!!)


----------



## RowdyRay

limr said:


> I WANT A FERRET!



Ummm.....No you don't. Been there, done that. Much more to owning one. Google it.


----------



## limr

RowdyRay said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT A FERRET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....No you don't. Been there, done that. Much more to owning one. Google it.
Click to expand...


While I appreciate your instinct to want to help, I can assure you, it'll be fine. First of all, I'm just being silly in a silly thread (please note my signature), and second, if I were seriously considering a ferret as a pet, I'm perfectly capable of assessing the rewards and punishments of owning such an animal and making my own decision about it.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT A FERRET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....No you don't. Been there, done that. Much more to owning one. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate your instinct to want to help, I can assure you, it'll be fine. First of all, I'm just being silly in a silly thread (please note my signature), and second, if I were seriously considering a ferret as a pet, I'm perfectly capable of assessing the rewards and punishments of owning such an animal and making my own decision about it.
Click to expand...

Ok, so pros and cons for limr getting a ferret.  Let's discuss.

Go...

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT A FERRET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....No you don't. Been there, done that. Much more to owning one. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate your instinct to want to help, I can assure you, it'll be fine. First of all, I'm just being silly in a silly thread (please note my signature), and second, if I were seriously considering a ferret as a pet, I'm perfectly capable of assessing the rewards and punishments of owning such an animal and making my own decision about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so pros and cons for limr getting a ferret.  Let's discuss.
> 
> Go...
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There are no cons that offset the awesomeness that are catsnakes.
Aka: fuzzy slinkys, wonder weasels, rug sharks...


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> There are no cons that offset the awesomeness that are catsnakes.
> Aka: fuzzy slinkys, wonder weasels, rug sharks...



Right.. but we have to consider Limr owning one.. and what she might train it to do - and the ramifications that might have on society as a whole....


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no cons that offset the awesomeness that are catsnakes.
> Aka: fuzzy slinkys, wonder weasels, rug sharks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.. but we have to consider Limr owning one.. and what she might train it to do - and the ramifications that might have on society as a whole....
Click to expand...

Well, ferrets are not a force to be taken lightly.


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> Well, ferrets are not a force to be taken lightly.



Exactly.  Plus, she's a linguist.  She teaches one how to talk, he gets a serious chip on his shoulder about cat-snake equality, before you know it we've got a whole Planet of the Ferrets situation on our hands.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ferrets are not a force to be taken lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Plus, she's a linguist.  She teaches one how to talk, he gets a serious chip on his shoulder about cat-snake equality, before you know it we've got a whole Planet of the Ferrets situation on our hands.
Click to expand...


Oh please, you would welcome your Cat Snake overlords and you know it!

They will be benevolent dictators. And furry!


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Oh please, you would welcome your Cat Snake overlords and you know it!



But if I put up a yard sign now I'm going to get more complaints and most likely forced to attend another town meeting to "explain my thought process".

Lol


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, you would welcome your Cat Snake overlords and you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I put up a yard sign now I'm going to get more complaints and most likely forced to attend another town meeting to "explain my thought process".
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


Signs are only for campaigning. There will be no campaigning. Only conquering. Interspersed with lots and lots of naps.


----------



## pixmedic

Ferret for naps in 2017


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Signs are only for campaigning. There will be no campaigning. Only conquering. Interspersed with lots and lots of naps.



Ok, well I had thought if I didn't have a sign prior to the takeover I'd be put in a reeducation camp somewhere.  Not that I probably won't be anyway.. but still.. lol


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signs are only for campaigning. There will be no campaigning. Only conquering. Interspersed with lots and lots of naps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well I had thought if I didn't have a sign prior to the takeover I'd be put in a reeducation camp somewhere.  Not that I probably won't be anyway.. but still.. lol
Click to expand...


Resistance is futile.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Resistance is futile.



And furry, apparently.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And furry, apparently.
Click to expand...


And sleepy


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 131350


How wrapz prezzie?  Needs opposable thumbs!


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> 
> How wrapz prezzie?  Needs opposable thumbs!
Click to expand...


hey, they were awake...
what more do you expect from them?


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> 
> How wrapz prezzie?  Needs opposable thumbs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey, they were awake...
> what more do you expect from them?
Click to expand...

Fair point!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


Evil ferret eye?


----------



## vintagesnaps

So it took a roll of wrapping paper for some excitement? Christmas should be fun!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

That is a very talented dog: an excellent impression of a ferret!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



OH HAI!


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


*WHAT WANT?*


----------



## Overread

smart ferret knows how to get inside your min-focusing distance!


----------



## pixmedic

Overread said:


> smart ferret knows how to get inside your min-focusing distance!



as soon as they see a camera they run towards it.


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


>



..And you can expect huge delays on the commute home tonight, a pile up on the 105 has traffic backed up for miles


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

So stinkin' cute.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> So stinkin' cute.


Literally!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Gah!! BELLEH!!  Cat snake belleh!!


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Gah!! BELLEH!!  Cat snake belleh!!


He wants you to rub his tummy


----------



## pixmedic

@limr you werent fast enough with the belly rubs so Possum had to phone a friend.


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> @limr you werent fast enough with the belly rubs so Possum had to phone a friend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131675



Drat! I'm always a day late and a dollar short. No cat snake belleh rubs for me   Excuse me while I go die from the cute.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## JustJazzie

Awww. They are kind of like anti-aquatic mini otters!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Wife finally using her vinyl cutting machine.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

So drapey


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Nevermore1

They're adorable!  I used to have 6 of them and miss their antics!  One was actually an alcoholic, whenever we'd let him out he'd run straight for my brother's beer brewing bag and just sit there licking the spout for hours.  He eventually learned how to open the spout and that's when I told my brother it was time for a new location for the bag.  I really needed to see these pics today, it's been a bad few months/year and to add to all of it my "2nd Mom" passed away very unexpected yesterday, these made me smile.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Nevermore1 said:


> They're adorable!  I used to have 6 of them and miss their antics!  One was actually an alcoholic, whenever we'd let him out he'd run straight for my brother's beer brewing bag and just sit there licking the spout for hours.  He eventually learned how to open the spout and that's when I told my brother it was time for a new location for the bag.  I really needed to see these pics today, it's been a bad few months/year and to add to all of it my "2nd Mom" passed away very unexpected yesterday, these made me smile.



I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



So sleepy and drapey


----------



## Nevermore1

limr said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're adorable!  I used to have 6 of them and miss their antics!  One was actually an alcoholic, whenever we'd let him out he'd run straight for my brother's beer brewing bag and just sit there licking the spout for hours.  He eventually learned how to open the spout and that's when I told my brother it was time for a new location for the bag.  I really needed to see these pics today, it's been a bad few months/year and to add to all of it my "2nd Mom" passed away very unexpected yesterday, these made me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss
Click to expand...

Thanks, like I said, these ferrets made me smile!  Knew there was a reason I got on here today after being away for nearly a year!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Ferrets...  Not just for being lazy any more!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pjaye

Oh dear Lord that is cute.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


>


Not.  Ferret!


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not.  Ferret!
Click to expand...


the dog is doing his best ferret impersonation though...


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not.  Ferret!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the dog is doing his best ferret impersonation though...
Click to expand...

Not hardly... his eyes are open!


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not.  Ferret!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the dog is doing his best ferret impersonation though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not hardly... his eyes are open!
Click to expand...


sometimes the ferrets eyes are open too


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> sometimes the ferrets eyes are open too


Unsupportable contention!


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Possum is in her liquid form here.

Why do I think Bear is a boy and Possum is a girl?


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possum is in her liquid form here.
> 
> Why do I think Bear is a boy and Possum is a girl?
Click to expand...

 Both males according to the certificates


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possum is in her liquid form here.
> 
> Why do I think Bear is a boy and Possum is a girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both males according to the certificates
Click to expand...


I think it's because Possum reminds me of Zelda.

Look, the cat versions of your cat snakes!


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possum is in her liquid form here.
> 
> Why do I think Bear is a boy and Possum is a girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both males according to the certificates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's because Possum reminds me of Zelda.
> 
> Look, the cat versions of your cat snakes!
> 
> View attachment 132609
Click to expand...



Limousine mice!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

bear likes to climb things. like legs.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Posted on facebook...


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1358253620886453


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

Aw so cute !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Dreaming about Ferret Fawcett


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

I love ferret feet!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

PIX why has ferrets not been put in a studio for proper studio ferrety photography stuffs! 
(so long as there's no carpet it should be fine - they seem too lazy to diverge from normal lounging and carpet sharking)


----------



## tirediron

Overread said:


> PIX why has ferrets not been put in a studio for proper studio ferrety photography stuffs!
> (so long as there's no carpet it should be fine - they seem too lazy to diverge from normal lounging and carpet sharking)


Excellent question!

Yeah.  Why?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> PIX why has ferrets not been put in a studio for proper studio ferrety photography stuffs!
> (so long as there's no carpet it should be fine - they seem too lazy to diverge from normal lounging and carpet sharking)
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question!
> 
> Yeah.  Why?
Click to expand...

Outside of the cage they run around like crazy. Until they get tired, then they find a space in the closet or under the bed and go comatose for a while.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

Ferrets are too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> PIX why has ferrets not been put in a studio for proper studio ferrety photography stuffs!
> (so long as there's no carpet it should be fine - they seem too lazy to diverge from normal lounging and carpet sharking)
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question!
> 
> Yeah.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outside of the cage they run around like crazy. Until they get tired, then they find a space in the closet or under the bed and go comatose for a while.
Click to expand...


If ducks can do it ferrets can do it!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 133769



HAI BEAR!


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## limr

Being cute is exhausting.


----------



## pixmedic

new addition to the ferret family. 









sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## limr

YAY!! HAI THERE, NEW CAT SNAKE! 

Name, please!


----------



## jcdeboever

Looks like a Lucey


----------



## limr

Looks like Possum on the front half, but darker like Bear on the bottom half.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> YAY!! HAI THERE, NEW CAT SNAKE!
> 
> Name, please!




Missy


----------



## pixmedic

Possum and Missy getting along.



sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

Ferret-cam, now, with 100% more laziness!


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Ferret-cam, now, with 100% more laziness!


Wouldn't it be 50%?


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferret-cam, now, with 100% more laziness!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be 50%?
Click to expand...

Clearly you haven't fully recognized how lazy ferrets actually are!


----------



## snowbear

I spent over 30 years in the government -- I've witnessed it.
I guess if Missy is as lazy as the other two combined, then, OK.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, Pix - Missy is adorable.


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134078
> 
> sent by synchronized cardioversion



Kiss the little nose!!


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134324
> 
> sent by synchronized cardioversion



Oh god, those little curled paws...that pink nose...


----------



## droaingsong

Oh my, so cute.


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## limr

Awww, little Missy is but a wee baby cat snake! So friggin' cute!


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> Awww, little Missy is but a wee baby cat snake! So friggin' cute!


But she sleeps like a grown-up!


----------



## pixmedic

fixed the picture rotation. 

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

For some reason, my phone shows the pic right side up, but when I post it it's sideways. ...

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> For some reason, my phone shows the pic right side up, but when I post it it's sideways. ...
> 
> sent by synchronized cardioversion


It's the ferret moving


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, my phone shows the pic right side up, but when I post it it's sideways. ...
> 
> sent by synchronized cardioversion
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ferret moving
Click to expand...

That's not going to happen!


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## Overread

Now that's a photo!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent by Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent by Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

fujifilm ferrets


----------



## pixmedic

Ferret casserol









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

bets you it tastes like chicken.


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> bets you it tastes like chicken.


It's all in the sauce

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134663
> 
> sent by synchronized cardioversion



Too cute !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> Ferret casserol
> 
> View attachment 134804
> 
> View attachment 134805
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Looks like a mini ferret tub [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134851
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


I believe that's our first aerial view!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134851
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



More covers for me to sleep in... YAY!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

Belly Rub $1.00


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

Sleepy baby....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## RowdyRay

Wow! Never seen so many photos of sleeping ferrets. Ever!


----------



## snowbear

RowdyRay said:


> Wow! Never seen so many photos of sleeping ferrets. Ever!


I think "sleeping" is the only kind of ferret there is.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## Overread

One free with every new pair!


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134927
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


I remember that ad; it was... Christmas '77 I think.  Kenner's 'Box o' Ferret'!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 134927
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


I am the bestist gift in va hoo widee woorld...


----------



## annamaria

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134927
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion
> 
> 
> 
> I am the bestist gift in va hoo widee woorld...
Click to expand...


Best things come in small packages [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135053
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


DO you mind?????


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135053
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



Oh man, I was just ready to....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

Unimpressed ferret remains unimpressed.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135096
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



I just about had her and you woke me up....


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135200
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



I like hammock


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135203
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



Awww, I used to sleep like that when I was a little girl. I apparently regularly fell out of bed, and I remember more than once waking up with my top half on the floor and my feet still on the bed.


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135203
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


Ferret's impression of a bat.



limr said:


> Awww, I used to sleep like that when I was a little girl. I apparently regularly fell out of bed, and I remember more than once waking up with my top half on the floor and my feet still on the bed.


(Apparently hitting head in process) - *That* explains a few things.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> (Apparently hitting head in process) - *That* explains a few things.



I don't disagree


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135258
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



"Oh woe! I is it!"


----------



## jcdeboever

Mommy, can you clip my nails please? I won't be climbing any tress soon.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## vintagesnaps

Monday was a lively day. Thursday, the week's over...


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135627
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


Go.  Away.  Tired ferret must sleep.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## Overread

Trio of sleepy!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135853
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



Belleh!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

Ferrets: The only pet approved by Salvador Dali


----------



## CherylL

Ferrets have such a hard life.


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135856
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



Missy has melted.


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135763
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


Ferret orgy


----------



## pixmedic

I don't do mornings 






Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## limr

Good mornin', sunshine!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

Catsnake spooning


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136181
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


Someone put that ferret back together in the wrong order!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136223
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


Man, you really can get everything at Target, can't you?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Looking at that, one really wonders who ever coined the term, "A busyness of ferrets"!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Looking at that, one really wonders who ever coined the term, "A busyness of ferrets"!


They're busy sleeping, and just hanging out.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136333


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Ferret death stare!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Belly rub!!!!!!!!!?!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

So flippin cute. They are nippy, right? I seem to recall someone having one and it liked to bite and it's teeth were razor sharp....


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> So flippin cute. They are nippy, right? I seem to recall someone having one and it liked to bite and it's teeth were razor sharp....



when they are young yes. 
not so bitey when they get a little older. 
our two adults dont bite.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136601



Did he have coffee this morning? looking rather alert for once.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

I want a treat please


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

I like bags


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Uummmm, get off me, I can't breath


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Did you just fart? Come on!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Cat snake hammock boogie


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Are these guys ever awake!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Little to the right mama


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 135463
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



Bright eyed and bushy tailed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Ahhh, human hammock


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136918


Rock me mama


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136931


Happy hammocker


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136931



TEEFS!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136931



A vacationer's dream. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

OMG, that is flipping hilarious. Wait to @limr sees it, she is gonna pee her pants....


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Oh my god, how are these things not seriously called cat snakes? That's exactly what they are!

Thank you for giving Possom a boost into the box. And jeez, Bear was being such a little drama queen, losing his little furry mind! 

This made my day


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Naughty cat snake!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 136993



All tuckered out from the box party


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


>



What a blast !! They have way to much fun. Enjoyed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

Waterbowl is low ranked on fun - but has high ranks for utility for thirsty carpetsharks


Also witness the slow steady rise of future youtube ferret superstars!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

I seen something about puppies making their owners almost six figures on Instagram and YouTube... "Thirsty carpetsharks" are the next big thing haha


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

Ferret lesson 403 - getting ones nose too close to water results in wet whiskers


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Okay, I just made a noises that only dogs can hear. I can't even with the deadly levels of cute!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Dead to the world. And the belleh scratches!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Possum likes to hoard things.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



ATTICA!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


>



Now that's what I call real wrestling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Missy's being a bratty little sister.


----------



## pixmedic

Special delivery


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



There are FOUR cat snakes. EXPLAIN!

The new one is next to Bear, yes?


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are FOUR cat snakes. EXPLAIN!
> 
> The new one is next to Bear, yes?
Click to expand...

Clearly, he fed them after midnight.


----------



## jcdeboever

Is the raccoon catsnake the leader?


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are FOUR cat snakes. EXPLAIN!
> 
> The new one is next to Bear, yes?
Click to expand...

Ferret math


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Is the raccoon catsnake the leader?



mostly the big white one leads...possum. when hes not comatose.


----------



## limr

So, there's Possum, Bear, Missy, aaaaaannnnnnd...?


----------



## jcdeboever

Snoozy?


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> So, there's Possum, Bear, Missy, aaaaaannnnnnd...?



aaaaaannnnnnd what?


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's Possum, Bear, Missy, aaaaaannnnnnd...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaannnnnnd what?
Click to expand...


What is 4th cat snake's name please? Four-of-four?


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's Possum, Bear, Missy, aaaaaannnnnnd...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaannnnnnd what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is 4th cat snake's name please? Four-of-four?
Click to expand...


Radar


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's Possum, Bear, Missy, aaaaaannnnnnd...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaannnnnnd what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is 4th cat snake's name please? Four-of-four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Radar
Click to expand...


Awwww 

And now, I've got both the M.A.S.H. theme and "Radar Love" stuck in my head.


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's Possum, Bear, Missy, aaaaaannnnnnd...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaannnnnnd what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is 4th cat snake's name please? Four-of-four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Radar
Click to expand...

Does hear the choppers coming?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

So, the takeaway here seems to be that possums are much like classic cameras - the more the merrier, and it's astounding to see how quickly they multiply.


----------



## pixmedic

terri said:


> So, the takeaway here seems to be that possums are much like classic cameras - the more the merrier, and it's astounding to see how quickly they multiply.



and they sit on a shelf doing nothing all the time?


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the takeaway here seems to be that possums are much like classic cameras - the more the merrier, and it's astounding to see how quickly they multiply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they sit on a shelf doing nothing all the time?
Click to expand...




(Okay, so my Tourist doesn't get much play...)


----------



## pixmedic

Too lazy to get down from the hammock to get a drink


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> Too lazy to get down from the hammock to get a drink
> 
> View attachment 137375



Too cute and too funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137344
> 
> View attachment 137345


Help... I iz melted.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

I needz cuddlez


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Possom is kicking some Radar butt.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Possom is kicking some Radar butt.



they all get along pretty well, but on occasion Radar thinks hes head honcho around the fert ranch and Possum has to prove otherwise.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137657



Hmm I think I found a quarter pa.....may I go buy me some treats? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Poop and sleep at same time... Nice


----------



## b_twill

He just needs a food dish in front of him and he's all set!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

Whole lotta awwwww goin' on.


----------



## pixmedic

Sleepy time


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Hammock fert



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic

Sleepy ferts



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Lincoln Log ferts.


----------



## pixmedic

Chillaxed fert 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> Chillaxed fert View attachment 137768
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Oh my now that's the way to totally chill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Bear chillin



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137954
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Cute pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137942
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Ferts gots eyes???????


----------



## limr

SO STINKIN' CUTE!!!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

I KEEL YOU!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137989
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Too cute


----------



## annamaria

Cuteness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137989
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Proof that they are really cat snakes.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

aww.....!    It's love!


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138036
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Awww, he loves his ferts


----------



## limr

Ha! Posted at exactly the same time


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Fert upside cake.


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Fert upside cake.


Ferret comatose yoga

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138051
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Praising the Ferret Jesus, PRAISE FESUS!


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138051
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Praising the Ferret Jesus, PRAISE FESUS!
Click to expand...

That would be this





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I love this thread


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138056
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


That reminds me of the poop I had this morning in the hotel. Just hanging there and couldn't pinch it off.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138056
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Giggling like a fool over this one. Just made my day


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138059
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


LMAO, WTH?


----------



## pixmedic

Possum found his way onto my nightstand 







Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

Ferret will win bids!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138056
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giggling like a fool over this one. Just made my day
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh too funny!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> Possum found his way onto my nightstand
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138095
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Computer wiz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



We wants more close-ups! [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

annamaria said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wants more close-ups! [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...

Well, ok.
Let's go see how Bear is doing.






Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wants more close-ups! [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ok.
> Let's go see how Bear is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Okay, Bear was totally purring.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wants more close-ups! [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ok.
> Let's go see how Bear is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, Bear was totally purring.
Click to expand...


Now that's an adorable close-up. [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138190
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Love this one!!! So ridiculously cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Oh sure, just kill me, why don'tcha.

Sleepy Bear nose and toe beans


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138292
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Oh wow way too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Hi, ferts!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138423
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Teefs!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Does boy take after the ferts or do the ferts take after boy?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Does boy take after the ferts or do the ferts take after boy?



yes


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138488
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Catsnake snuggle


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138748
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Did someone say, "Fert food?"


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 138911
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


 
I want a belly rub papa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Wow! It's been a while since I've been in this thread, and I see they have . . . not changed, or moved, one bit.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

Ferret plot 204 attempt to pose like a cat - gain free tuna!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Interlocking ferts!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139038
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Oooops, I left a little poo poo nugget in your shoes....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139269
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Now this is the life.....oh yessss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Belly rub!


----------



## limr

FERT BELLEH!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Nice pillows

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139512
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Aw snuggle time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Ferts likes take-out!


----------



## jcdeboever

Ferret foam freaking


----------



## terri

He wants the x-tra X-TRA large one!!


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139542
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



One cherry slurpee please, oh and make it an extra large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixilox

Is the belly a trap?  Or do they like belly rubs?  They are so adorable!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Snuggles!!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

I thought fur-trimmed cuffs went out in the '70s...


----------



## jcdeboever

Cat snake lap nap


----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

I can has straw now please?


----------



## jcdeboever

I can sleep in this bottle


----------



## jcdeboever

Ferret Fanta Fetish


----------



## Overread

Ferrets - lungs too small to make bottle blowing noises.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I'm too sexy for my nose, too sexy for my nose, too sexy.


----------



## jcdeboever

Overread said:


> Ferrets - lungs too small to make bottle blowing noises.


Lol


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139686
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I'm kissable and you know it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139686
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



OH HAI!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139745
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I'm posing for ya papa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Helping with the hooded towels




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Ferts does crafts!


----------



## jcdeboever

Ooooo, i like the feel of the ferret fabric for my next hammock.  Its as soft as a jc image.....

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Happy weasel mother day




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Bear won't let us nap now that he's discovered how to climb up on the bed.








Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> Bear won't let us nap now that he's discovered how to climb up on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Love the video so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 139979
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Too much bed bouncing... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Little ferret foot


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Cuteness!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Think I'll slither sneakily down....no one sees me hehehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

All this sleep is making me tired


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 140415
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


"Oh.  No.  Paw trapped by huge monster...  must escap....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



FERT THUNDERDOME!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Evil Fert Eye!


----------



## jcdeboever

Tail chewing cat snake....


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 141240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



CAT SNAKE FERT!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Ferret pretzel


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Ferret pretzel


Ferret yin and yang

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferret pretzel
> 
> 
> 
> Ferret yin and yang
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That's what I was going to say. Actually, I was going to say cat yin-snake yang.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Can I just sleep 5 more days please....


----------



## terri

This thread always makes me feel sleepy, like I need a nap....can't quite put my finger on it.    

Oh well.   I'd ponder it some more, but I'm gonna go stretch out on the couch for awhile.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Peek-a-boo Fert!


----------



## jcdeboever

I'll take a snack right about now.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 141841
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I didn't do it and my lawyer sucked


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 142431
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I ate to much, please rub my belly....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Looks like a good idea on a rainy day!


----------



## jcdeboever

Rock a bye ferret in the flannel hammock top,  when the wind blows the hammock will rock, when the rope breaks, the hammock will fall and down will come cat snake, hammock and all.


----------



## pixmedic

Ferts on dinner break 




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Hmmmmm bacon


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 142620
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


I'm a good singer


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

I can't figure out why my neck is stiff


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Ummm, someone catch the lights please, I'm working on my 23 hour beauty nap....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

You caught me


----------



## tirediron

"Woe is me!"


----------



## limr

Emo fert is emo.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Two are better than one.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I like blankets


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow, I ate to much, time to 24 hours more sleep


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Hello, can I have a kiss


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

The cat snake stretch


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> The cat snake stretch



thats a parked Limo-Mouse


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

How about a kiss on my nosey....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Ball o' Fert!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Who's behind me? I'm working on my 24 hour nap, geez.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I can't move, I'm so tired because I slept too much yesterday.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

LMAO


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

That's what he needs, an energy drink.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Melted vanilla fertsicle!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



I want to cuddle with the ferts.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Cat snake croissant.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Fangs!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


The fangs of a ferocious beast!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Closet ferret


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Rock a by fert


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Gah!! Fert beans!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


"Untitled Fert"


----------



## jcdeboever

Fert Fart


----------



## limr

Fert Still Life #56: Nose and Butt


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I ate to much. Time Fert a nap


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I love the smell of ferts....


----------



## vintagesnaps

Ferret yoga?


----------



## tirediron

Fert pillow!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

C Fert


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> C Fert



C Fert Sleep


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> C Fert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C Fert Sleep
Click to expand...

C Feet Sleep 23:25 x 7 x 365


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Man...  The prized you get in Cheerios these days!!!


----------



## snowbear

"Nooo! I don't wanna be a donation!"


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Telescoping fert!


----------



## pixmedic

Obligate carnivores in action
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Fert flakes


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Possum fert


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Nosy fert.

(Kiss the nose, kiss the nose!!)


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Exhausted fert.    So much effort involved in rolling over!


----------



## limr

Emo fert is emo.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

They're so cuddly


----------



## vintagesnaps

Posing for the camera is so tiring.


----------



## tirediron

Rock-a-bye fert!


----------



## jcdeboever

Auction fert, do I hear a hundred dollars,  himmina, jimmina, do we have one hundred twenty dollars, ferret merret, going once, twice, ohhhhhh 
, we have a a cat snake entrepreneur in the crowd today?


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I wonder if I can jump in his mouth for a nap?


----------



## terri

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


How does that pup not chase those ferts?!

This is such a cute little buddy pic.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

A fert faint


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> A fert faint



Or, a faint fert


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antarctican

Fetal fert?


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

I don't know what part of Florida you're in, but I know you're a first responder, so keep checking in so we know you and your furry cat snakes are OK.


----------



## jcdeboever

Eeyore Fert


----------



## pixmedic

Fert doesn't mind the weather






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antarctican

Fert faking fatigue? (Because you _know_ no exertion has occurred)


----------



## jcdeboever

ooooooooohhhhhh, ferret fawcett is right on the mark today... glad I slept in 27 hours...


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

What's he in for?


(Or she... don't know which but as long as the ferts can tell the difference...)


edit - (Guess by now you got ahold of your wife, glad the storm wasn't quite as bad as it might have been.)


----------



## tirediron

vintagesnaps said:


> What's he in for?


Criminal laziness in the third degree!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Camo fert


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

I drank too much.....time for a 44 hour nap.


----------



## limr

YAY FERTS!


----------



## Antarctican

Pervert fert?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Fert fondle


----------



## limr

GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!

Rescue Kitten Adopted By 5 Ferrets Thinks It’s A Ferret Too


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!
> 
> Rescue Kitten Adopted By 5 Ferrets Thinks It’s A Ferret Too


Whole lot of lazy (and cute) in that place.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!


Whaaatttttttttt?????????


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaatttttttttt?????????
Click to expand...


CATS AND FERTS! CATS AND FERTS! CAAAAAATS AND FEEEEEEERRRRRRRTS!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!
> 
> Rescue Kitten Adopted By 5 Ferrets Thinks It’s A Ferret Too


Lol, so cute


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Compressed fert.


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Compressed fert.


Carpet shark

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

It's all about the nose!


----------



## jcdeboever

King Comferter.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Conventional Fert


----------



## Antarctican

Saw this sign in Barcelona...either a place that eats, or serves, ferrets?


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Ugh...image problems from my phone


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

I can see the picture - ferty friends.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 147529



"I don't have a problem. I can stop any time. I just like the taste of it, is all."


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

A ferret triptych!


----------



## pixmedic

Sleepy ferts





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

I like the fertless tail a few posts back...


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antarctican

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 147877


Floppy ferts


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



GAH! Little pink fert nose! Kiss the fert nose!


----------



## pixmedic

This one got it wrong





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


"What's that smell, Daddy?"



pixmedic said:


> This one got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


"OMG - What did you do, Daddy?"


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Flexi- fert.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fert a slide


----------



## tirediron

"... our all new and improved menu, now featuring boneless fert bites!"


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Attack of the little white fert!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Fert noodle


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 148512
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Dear lord, if that isn't a cat snake, I don't know what is.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Over-dramatic fert is over-dramatic.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fert flop


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Aw baby ferts.


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 148615
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Rock-a-bye fert!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 148656
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



I HAZ A COMPLAINT!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Fuzzy speedbump



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I'm to sexy for this tile fert


----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 148837

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Talk.  To.  The.  Paw.


----------



## Raj_55555

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 148838 View attachment 148837
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


I am Fabulous!


----------



## jcdeboever

I wanna be sedated.... Oh wait, I am....


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Fert overpass?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Fert overpass?



they wanted to try the others food bowls. the hard way


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 148938
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Sweet cuddly fert!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Flat bread Fert


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Aww...lonely fert!   

Snuggle that fert, Pix!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 148941
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Disapproving fert disapproves!


----------



## jcdeboever

lucky fert


----------



## vintagesnaps

Ferts look more awake than I feel today! I'm out energized by ferts.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

High energy fert!


----------



## limr

Fert is so shiny!


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> Fert is so shiny!


Probably still has that 'new fert' smell too!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 149350
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Mail order fert!


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149350
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail order fert!
Click to expand...



its the new photo contest prize


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149350
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail order fert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its the new photo contest prize
Click to expand...


I AM SO ENTERING THAT CONTEST!


----------



## snowbear

Fert can be still life.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep

They are always lounging around.  We hade a roomate in our Fraternity that had a ferret.  It stole everything it could drag away.  If you were missing something small enough for it to take.  You ended up searching all it's hidey holes looking.  And while you were looking, you would find all sorts of things.  We had what's called the ferret box.  When people would search, they would pull everything out and toss in a box.  Every now and then you would take a look in the box to see if anything was yours.   The girls love him though.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

I bid you Good Night, sir!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

We get our ferrerts shipped in.





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

OMG FERRETS

Wait does this mean the epic war of Ferret VS Puppy has concluded?


----------



## limr

FERRRRRRRRTS!!!!


----------



## pixmedic

Overread said:


> OMG FERRETS
> 
> Wait does this mean the epic war of Ferret VS Puppy has concluded?



no. dog wants to lick and play with the fert, fert wants to bite the dogs nose off.


----------



## terri

Fert noses!


----------



## tirediron

Ferts!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

This food is as big as me - what to eat first!


----------



## jcdeboever

Mexican Fert farts to follow


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Traveling ferts





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Ferts on the move.  I love the whiskers on that nose!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Upside-down fert.


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 156464
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Wide awake, upside right Fert...  Whaaaaaaaaaaa...?????????????  The world isn't ready for this!!!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 156566
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Bat snake


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G

Wish I had the flexibility of a Ferret, heck while I'm at it I wish I had their energy too!  Fun photos.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Lullaby, and good night, and that's about how I feel today.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Jeff G

Why do I get the feeling that a ferret in a box is like a cat in a box times 10!


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 158860


Box o' [white] fert!


----------



## limr

FERTS!!

Mmmm, Shock Top.


----------



## pixmedic

custom ferret fabric tumbler by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Mug O' Ferts... very cool!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 159991


slinky fert


----------



## Jeff G

You should mount a go pro on them and share what a day in the life of a ferret consists of.


----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff G said:


> You should mount a go pro on them and share what a day in the life of a ferret consists of.


sleep and then more sleep


----------



## Overread

Sleep, more sleep, 30 mins before you come home chew the Go-pro into its component parts and hide them in random places, more sleep, cough up Go-prop parts, find/demand dinner!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

weird...dont know why it double posted those pic


----------



## Overread

The forums supports double ferreting


----------



## terri

Pink noses and toeses!


----------



## pixmedic

noone at work likes the ferrets...the all think they are weird stretched animals that stink.


----------



## ceemac

I just thought you had two. They're both kinda cute.


----------



## jcdeboever

ceemac said:


> I just thought you had two. They're both kinda cute.


he does, the other is Mia.


----------



## snowbear

FERTS!


----------



## Jeff G

pixmedic said:


> noone at work likes the ferrets...the all think they are weird stretched animals that stink.



Not every one likes to see pics of other people's kids. Thier loss   how old are they?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

sleepy? 



sleepy...


 

aaaaaaaand fert nap...


----------



## Jeff G

That last shot makes me envious, I could use a good nap!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

nosey


----------



## tirediron

"Go 'way boy.  You bother me!"


----------



## pixmedic

Sleepy furt



Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

YAY FEERTS!


----------



## DarkShadow

Cuteness overload.love ferrets very sociable and wonderful pets.


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> Sleepy furtView attachment 171184
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Izzer another kind?


----------



## limr

FERTS!!!!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

The fert sleeps.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Curious fert is curious.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Soocom1

I love that last pic... 

Thats my cats in ferret form...


----------



## LRLala

Fuzzy the ferret is awful cute. Nice picture.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Pink tailed fert!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

That's what I feel like doing!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G

I missed the May 8th post, those are freakin' awesome!


----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 179344



Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Uploads doing wonky things from my phone again


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 179346


FERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixmedic

He woke up, flopped halfway out of the hutch, then decided he needed 5 more minutes

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G

Nice camoflauge


----------



## vintagesnaps

Ferts come out, ferts go back in, it's a Monday.


----------



## terri

Ha!   Look at that sweetie.


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> He woke up, flopped halfway out of the hutch, then decided he needed 5 more minutes
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



Sounds like me getting out of bed when I have to go to work.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He woke up, flopped halfway out of the hutch, then decided he needed 5 more minutes
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like me getting out of bed when I have to go to work.
Click to expand...

Don't you find it uncomfortable sleeping half-in and half-out of your hutch?


----------



## snowbear

They're kind of like "Elf on the Shelf" . . . just put them someplace and shoot away.


----------



## tirediron

The shelf is likely to move a'fore the ferts do!


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He woke up, flopped halfway out of the hutch, then decided he needed 5 more minutes
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like me getting out of bed when I have to go to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you find it uncomfortable sleeping half-in and half-out of your hutch?
Click to expand...


When I was a kid, I would fall out of bed all the time and never woke up. There were mornings when I would wake up with my top half on the floor and my legs still on the bed.

So yeah, if I'm asleep, I'm good.


----------



## K9Kirk

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He woke up, flopped halfway out of the hutch, then decided he needed 5 more minutes
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like me getting out of bed when I have to go to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you find it uncomfortable sleeping half-in and half-out of your hutch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I would fall out of bed all the time and never woke up. There were mornings when I would wake up with my top half on the floor and my legs still on the bed.
> 
> So yeah, if I'm asleep, I'm good.
Click to expand...

Weird how that happens and you don't know it. This only happened one time, (thank god) I was one the top bunk and having one of those dreams that I was falling and when I hit the ground in my dream it felt real. Well, that's because I did hit the ground, I'd fallen out of the top bunk and landed on my back in time with the dream. Most shocking dream ever, lol! Didn't hurt me, just very disturbing and took a little extra time to shake that one off.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Go 'way!   Me sleeps now!!!


----------



## Jeff G

You must never see them in the winter, if they are that burrowed in now.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Fert:  The overhead view (Notice their natural camouflage; their fur looks very much like messy bed blankets)


----------



## vintagesnaps

Fert's a star!


(And how did we get from ferts to K9Kirk falling out of bed... ??! 
Guess I'll have to go back a page.)
edit - Figures it had to do with Leo!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk

Ha! Cute!


----------



## tirediron

Vertical fert!


----------



## terri

Awww!   Sleepy fert - with fert nose for added cuteness.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Fert squared!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Wait, one of them is getting ready to... no, never mind.

Funny ferts.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

North end of a south-bound fert!


----------



## pixmedic

Ferret #2 is going to help with the tune up





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

aww... !   You have such charming help at your house.   

Cute, nosy little fert!


----------



## limr

Helpful fert is helpful.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Ferts does laundry?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Fert got caught with a stash of goodies in the basket??


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

Ferret wake-up-calls in bed!


----------



## tirediron

Ferts looking suspiciously awake and alert.  Time to be concerned!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Hey.. that's not a fert!!!!!


----------

